
Ask HN: Why do I see jobs posting about Mino Games all the time? - phtrivier
Meta: I keep seeing headlines like &quot;Mino Games is hiring developers in Montreal&quot;.<p>Am I the only one ? (I always assumed the frontpage was not personalized, is that the case?)<p>If it&#x27;s the same for everybody... why ? Is there some soft of partnership between ycombinator and them ? Are they simply abusing the submit button ? Does this violate the guidelines of HN ?
======
minimaxir
YC Companies, and only YC Companies, can place ads on HN, subject to certain
rules.

------
lostgame
I, too, wondered this. Thanks for asking.

